# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  ko cài đặt dc .net Framework 3.5

## nhoc

sau khi mình chạy file setup , rùi nó dow dữ liệu về , khi dow xong có thông báo ngắt kết nối mạng, mình làm theo nhưng vẫn ko cài đặt dc ....
có bác nào bít xin chỉ dùm .... thanks

----------


## victory355

có thể direct tới website của nó bị lỗi, nguyên do đường truyền ko tốt hoặc...chưa khả thi lắm đối với phiên bản này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## anhchjnhnb

> có thể direct tới website của nó bị lỗi, nguyên do đường truyền ko tốt hoặc...chưa khả thi lắm đối với phiên bản này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


hjz ... cái này mình dow về từ trang chủ của microsolf >"<

----------


## tanphatdoor

theo như mình thấy, thì khi bạn chạy setup, có một chương trình khác xoá các file vừa down về(mình đoán là soft anti-virus nào đó). bạn thử tắt tất cả các ứng dụng đang chạy đi rùi thử lại xem.

----------

